# Sub-launched Harpoons delivered to Taiwanese Navy pose new challenge to China



## CougarKing (6 Jan 2014)

Taiwan's _Hai Lung_ class SSKs have more firepower added that would make the Chinese PLA-N more uneasy about a cross-strait invasion.



> *Taiwan's Sub-launched Harpoons Pose New Challenge to China's Invasion Plans*
> 
> Defense News
> 
> ...


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (7 Jan 2014)

"......a small measure of asymmetric counterforce capability.....” 

A very small measure, indeed.
 Taiwan's two seaworthy subs are regarded by many as not quite up to par, and the country has been trying to acquire more advanced submarines for years. This small measure would seem to be too little, and quite late.


----------



## a_majoor (7 Jan 2014)

While Tiawan by itself might not be able to make much of a difference (although they now have a credible means of attacking the Chinese aircraft carriers), I think this signals a wider distribution of these sorts of weapons in the region. The ROK and Japan are already ramping up based on Chinese rhetoric, and the Indina Navy might be willing to make some good cash by selling their supersonic BRAMOS missiles to smaller forces like Malasia or the "Tigers". Essentially the Chinese have invited people to "bring it", and <sarc>remarkably</sarc>, they did...


----------



## CougarKing (20 Oct 2014)

An update on Taiwan's sub-launched Harpoons:

Defense News



> *Report: Taiwan Tests Submarine-Launched Missiles*
> Oct. 19, 2014 - 12:29PM   |   By AGENCE FRANCE-PRESSE
> 
> TAIPEI — Taiwan’s navy successfully test-fired two anti-ship missiles from a submarine, in the first such exercise since the weapons were acquired from the United States, local media reported Sunday.
> ...


----------

